# Connect w/ Concert Photographers



## myvinyl333 (Nov 6, 2012)

I would like to connect with people on TFP who shoot concert photography regularly. I searched the archives and found hundreds of post related to concert photography so you are out there. 

 Thanks George:thumbup:


----------



## cool09 (Nov 6, 2012)

Check this guy out. Some of the best concert photos I've seen. Concert Photography & Red Lights - Music Photography

Also check out Nelson Muntz, photographer for Baltimore Sun I think. Very good concert photographer, tons of photos.   Flickr: NelsonMuntzPhoto's Photostream

And Chris A, into lots of heavy metal photography. Very good.  https://www.facebook.com/ChrisAPhotography


----------



## myvinyl333 (Nov 7, 2012)

cool09 said:


> Check this guy out. Some of the best concert photos I've seen. Concert Photography & Red Lights - Music Photography
> 
> Also check out Nelson Muntz, photographer for Baltimore Sun I think. Very good concert photographer, tons of photos.   Flickr: NelsonMuntzPhoto's Photostream
> 
> And Chris A, into lots of heavy metal photography. Very good.  https://www.facebook.com/ChrisAPhotography



Thank You cool09 !


----------



## lizzys (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm late to this party, but I shoot shows all over North Carolina. I'm pretty honed in on only shooting rock shows, and they tend to play at the smaller venues around my area. I have covered a few bigger festivals (Rockstar Uproar, Rock Allegiance, Trespass America...) and every now and then I'll travel for a show. It's an addiction, I love it. Portfolio site is Chapel Hill NC Concert Photographer, Live Music and Band Photography | Lizzy Davis Photography, main avenue of networking is through my facebook page though: http://www.facebook.com/rock.fc

Anyhow, nice to meet you! What genre of music are you into?


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^^^^ Big fan of Lizzy, also I think theres a member on here called Neurotica that's outstanding.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 19, 2012)

Ohhh.... a thread up my alley!
I shoot shows in Montreal.  Just did a recap blog post and I shot 175 bands last year lol.  I might over do it sometimes 
From festivals, arena shows all the way to small pubs and dives.  I just love music and shooting.

Love your site Lizzy, awesome work!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 19, 2012)

bigtwinky said:


> Ohhh.... a thread up my alley!
> I shoot shows in Montreal.  Just did a recap blog post and I shot 175 bands last year lol.  I might over do it sometimes
> From festivals, arena shows all the way to small pubs and dives.  I just love music and shooting.
> 
> Love your site Lizzy, awesome work!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Pierre is DA SH*T.  Fo' real.

He is my hero.  And he beats me when I cut fingers off... or take pictures of drummers on grafitti backgrounds in dive bars... but that's what makes me a better Concert Fauxtographer... 

No, but fo' real.  He's good sh*t.  :lmao:


----------



## myvinyl333 (Dec 20, 2012)

lizzys said:


> I'm late to this party, but I shoot shows all over North Carolina. I'm pretty honed in on only shooting rock shows, and they tend to play at the smaller venues around my area. I have covered a few bigger festivals (Rockstar Uproar, Rock Allegiance, Trespass America...) and every now and then I'll travel for a show. It's an addiction, I love it. Portfolio site is Chapel Hill NC Concert Photographer, Live Music and Band Photography | Lizzy Davis Photography, main avenue of networking is through my facebook page though: http://www.facebook.com/rock.fc
> 
> Anyhow, nice to meet you! What genre of music are you into?


Checked out your work. Nice!  I shoot all genres short of mainstream country or simular fare.  Just covered Zappa Plays Zappa httP://www.iamnotjerry.com


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes she is here, more of her stuff at deviantart.com also she is really good!


EIngerson said:


> ^^^^^^ Big fan of Lizzy, also I think theres a member on here called Neurotica that's outstanding.


----------



## lizzys (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for the love, guys. Neurotica is amazing... don't think my shots are quite up to par with hers (yet). 

@bigtwinky - 175?! Holy cow! 

How often do you guys cover shows? I average about 4/month, though it spikes during the festival months of May and September.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Dec 22, 2012)

lizzys said:


> Thank you for the love, guys. Neurotica is amazing... don't think my shots are quite up to par with hers (yet).
> 
> @bigtwinky - 175?! Holy cow!
> 
> How often do you guys cover shows? I average about 4/month, though it spikes during the festival months of May and September.



Currently I average 2 shows per month. I am basically in Eastern Iowa with some shows in Des Moines. I have several coming up in Madison in 2013.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 23, 2012)

lizzys said:


> @bigtwinky - 175?! Holy cow!
> How often do you guys cover shows? I average about 4/month, though it spikes during the festival months of May and September.



Uh... way too often?  Its up to 177 with Alexisonfire's farewell tour and Moneen opening last night hah.
The 177 includes 13 or so in one day at Vans Warped and about 26 at the 3 day Osheaga festival.  I'm head photographer for the bigger anglophone web media here in Montreal and was as well for the major french one as well, but had to dedicate time to just one.  I mean, when you get a list of all shows in town for the month and you pick and chose what you want to cover, you can get pretty busy.  I also try and cover opening acts as well, they deserve the good photos.  Media might not send a reviewer, but hell, if i'm there, why not shoot?  I've had weeks with 6 shows, but I'd say on average, its 12 shows per month. 

Problem is that I'm a huge live music fan and usually end up staying the whole set.

Looking forward to so downtime from now until Jan 15th or so, although I have a few DVD video shoots lined up and pushing other photo contracts non music related where I can. 

Any big acts coming your way next year??


----------



## FstopRocker (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got into this recently. though at this point I do a lot of local festival type outdoor concerts, I'm trying to break into the more traditional dive bar scene. 
maybe 1 a month?....nothing lately, though.

Just out of curiosity, how do you normally sell the photos?
License them to the bands? Venues?
License to Magazines? direct to public?

Just wondering.


Cheers.
~RW


----------



## myvinyl333 (Jan 10, 2013)

FstopRocker said:


> Just got into this recently. though at this point I do a lot of local festival type outdoor concerts, I'm trying to break into the more traditional dive bar scene.
> maybe 1 a month?....nothing lately, though.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how do you normally sell the photos?
> ...



Selling concert photos could be a discussion all in itself. The photographers who actually sell their work to publications are few and far between. Bands can't afford to buy work and if they can (Tom Petty, etc.) believe me they are the top shooters in the field. They are so many people shooting now that the market is saturated with good and bad work. Selling to the public is your call. Be careful if the band has you sign a photographer agreement.  I know Steve Earle among others  are concerned with their photos showing up on T shirts, etc. on eBay so much that they are limiting who shoots and are strict to the 3 songs.  Interesting topic with lots of different takes.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been shooting live shows for a few years, although my recent move to Portland has curtailed that a bit, as I'm still getting settled here. I'd like to get out and start shooting shows eventually, though...


----------

